# Mal sonido en amplificador experimental de audio sencillo.



## jose alberto ortega (Abr 19, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos de Foros de Electrónica, tengo un problemita con un mini amplificador casero que hice recientemente, y es que con el celular no suena muy duro, y el sonido que da es distorsionado , con la PC suena más duro pero igual distorsionado.
yo lo arme con
2 transistores 13003
1 condesador 16v 47uf
1 resistencia de 10k
1 mini Jack 3.5
1 cable USBY el parlante o corneta es de 4ohm 12w adjunto un dibujo de lo que hice para que me digan que hice mal o que habría que cambiar en el vídeo que yo vi utilizaban un parlante más pequeño que el que yo estoy utilizando no se si es por eso, bueno espero su valiosa ayuda gracias de antemano.....mmm y bueno hice unas pruebas con otros condesadores y otras resistencias, por ejemplo con un condesador de 25v 680uf suena mucho mas feo el ultimo que le puse fue uno de 50v 1uf y suena digamos que mucho mejor las resistencias que probe fueron una de 510k y suena super ahogado y muy pasito y con otra de 390ohm y practicamente no se escucha la mejor combinacion fue el condesador de 50v 1uf con a resistencia de 10k  tambien adjunto un dibujo de que fue lo que hice para que tengan mas material para responder jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2019)

¿ Donde conseguiste ese diseño ?
¿ Circuito ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2019)

jose alberto ortega dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos de yo reparo, tengo un problemita con un mini amplificador casero


Me parece que te equivocaste de foro. Esto no es "yoreparo.com" sino "forosdeelectronica.com"
Es un mal comienzo empezar confundiendo las comunidades. Un poco de cuidado no altera a nadie...


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 20, 2019)

Es imposible que ese círcuito suene bien. Puedes buscar en la web que hay muchos diseños mejores. Claro, más complicados. O puedes probar con algún circuito a integrados que son más sencillos. Saludos.


----------



## jose alberto ortega (Abr 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que te equivocaste de foro. Esto no es "yoreparo.com" sino "forosdeelectronica.com"
> Es un mal comienzo empezar confundiendo las comunidades. Un poco de cuidado no altera a nadie...


upps disculpen amigos es que estaba pensando en un tema de ese foro que acababa de ver


Rausbel dijo:


> Es imposible que ese círcuito suene bien. Puedes buscar en la web que hay muchos diseños mejores. Claro, más complicados. O puedes probar con algún circuito a integrados que son más sencillos. Saludos.


si suena pero no del todo bien suena un poco raro


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde conseguiste ese diseño ?
> ¿ Circuito ?


en un video de youtube amigo


Rausbel dijo:


> Es imposible que ese círcuito suene bien. Puedes buscar en la web que hay muchos diseños mejores. Claro, más complicados. O puedes probar con algún circuito a integrados que son más sencillos. Saludos.


amigo y por que es imposible que esta mal hecho o que componentes no son los correctos


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 20, 2019)

Mira, es demasiado sencillo. Se salta etapas importantes en cualquier Amplificador decente. Como primer proyecto de armado esta bien, pero si lo piensas usar para escuchar música o una fiesta, no creo que sea el indicado. ¿Ya has armado algún circuito anteriormente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2019)

Para hacerla corta: el amplificador de ese esquema es un desastre. Es muy simple e igual de malo. En el foro deben haber un par de miles de amplificadores de excelente calidad y casi igual de simples --> busca por los TDA2030 o 2040 o 2050 (ya no se consiguen pero el reemplazo directo es el LM1875). Por supuesto que no funcionaran con los USB. Si es necesario usar los USB, entonces buscá por el TDA2822, y luego seguimos hablando, por que para hacer funcionar bien el diseño de youtube hay que hacer un rediseño completo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2019)

Existen infinidad de pequeños amplificadores transistorizados que funcionan a 5 voltios si es que lo deseas para trabajarlo por USB, busca uno de esos en el foro o sino has como dice Dr. Z, puedes solucionarlo con un circuito integrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2019)

Funciona con DC en la salida   

Hasta con 300mV de entrada anda aceptable (un celular al máximo andará por los 3.000 mV , así que a bajarle el volumen).

Le he cambiado la resistencia de 10k por 5,6k y la mejora es notable , aconsejo instalar un potenciómetro o preset de 10k y buscarle el mejor sonido. Andaría mejor con 12V . . .


----------



## jose alberto ortega (Abr 25, 2019)

Rausbel dijo:


> Mira, es demasiado sencillo. Se salta etapas importantes en cualquier Amplificador decente. Como primer proyecto de armado esta bien, pero si lo piensas usar para escuchar música o una fiesta, no creo que sea el indicado. ¿Ya has armado algún circuito anteriormente?


hola no es primera vez que armo un circuito jejeje voy a buscar estonces un amplificador mas decente jejeje


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para hacerla corta: el amplificador de ese esquema es un desastre. Es muy simple e igual de malo. En el foro deben haber un par de miles de amplificadores de excelente calidad y casi igual de simples --> busca por los TDA2030 o 2040 o 2050 (ya no se consiguen pero el reemplazo directo es el LM1875). Por supuesto que no funcionaran con los USB. Si es necesario usar los USB, entonces buscá por el TDA2822, y luego seguimos hablando, por que para hacer funcionar bien el diseño de youtube hay que hacer un rediseño completo.


bueno bueno me convenciste buscare uno simple con LM1875 gracias por los concejos hermano


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Funciona con DC en la salida
> 
> Hasta con 300mV de entrada anda aceptable (un celular al máximo andará por los 3.000 mV , así que a bajarle el volumen).
> 
> ...


amigo gracias por tomarte la molestia de probrar mi circuito y buscarle una mejora por hay tengo unas resistenias de 2k y 5k le voy a poner la de 5k a ver que tal me suena


----------



## Prissmetal (May 17, 2019)

jose alberto ortega dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos de Foros de Electrónica, tengo un problemita con un mini amplificador casero que hice recientemente, y es que con el celular no suena muy duro, y el sonido que da es distorsionado , con la PC suena más duro pero igual distorsionado.
> yo lo arme con
> 2 transistores 13003
> 1 condesador 16v 47uf
> ...


Obviamente hay muchas cosas que estan mal para alguien que sabe de amplificadores, se puede cambiar el parlante de 4ohm por uno de 8ohm y si la salida es continua como dice *DOSMETROS, *le acoplaria un trafo para suavizar la onda.


----------

